# Count Me Out



## cabinetman (Jan 21, 2007)

I heard some scuttlebutt about a project contest. I'll not be entering that contest. I just don't think it's fair for me to be a contestant.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Why exactly do you think it's not fair for you to be a contestant, cabinetman? Please specify.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

why not fair? 
if you're a member - you can be a contestant. That's my vote. 
I am not aware that there are qualifiers re: being a member of LumberJocks, and so membership is membership!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Couldn't agree more, Debbie!


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you take big sticks and make little sticks?
Do you take little sticks and make big sticks again?
Are you a member?
Have you submitted any projects?

Then fair schmair.

Lumberjock Up !


----------



## cabinetman (Jan 21, 2007)

I just don't think it's right for a professional to participate. Besides, I have a weak heart and I can't take the anxiety and stress. I'd be on the edge of my seat and I'd never get anything done. I'd probably skip meals, lose sleep, and forget to walk my dogs.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Well the professional point is not valid, but the health issues are. And the dogs … Man's best friend is more important. Besides I don't need any more competition. In fact I think that the Woodwhisperer's wife is too cute for him to enter any of his work. And if i tried, I could probably figure out a way to eliminated everybody … except me. 

Hey, I think everybody who has been doing this for more than a year should be eliminated. HAHAHAHA !!!

And since my first project was made in April, I'm still elligible


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Speaking of stress… I'm bidding on some palm carving chisels on e-bay right now. Down to the last three minutes and I'm still winning bidder. Talk about nerve-wracking…


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Good Luck


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Ok, I won them. Really, it's a bit of a rush, isn't it? Is for me, anyway…


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Didn't we have the same conversation with Mark last contest… (even though he won?).
We appreciate the sentiment Cabinetman (us greenies that is) but if you and the other pros help us raise the bar, does that mean we'll have to bow out of contests once our work reaches your level?

Not sure if I like this idea or not, but I'll put it out there…. perhaps next time, more, or different categories for amateurs, and professionals (or perhaps based on number of years we've been woodworkers. 1-5 years, 6-10, 11-20, 20+?


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Actually guys we have probably about 15% to 20% pros and the best work often comes from amateurs who do it out of love . Karson won first place last time. Not a pro. Heck I'd rather go against a pro in creativity that Rogers work. That mans work is awsome.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Even in Golf they have a Pro-Am Tournaments, So why can't the woodworking amateurs take on the Pros'. Martin just has to change the title to, *The Pro-Am Woodworking Awards*


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Interesting discussion going on here. Let me share my short view on this with you. After some bad atmosphere caused by the voting process in the Summer contest I revised it completely and now I'm very confident that it is the most objective one we can have.

I don't want to distinguish between the pros and amateurs in the awards. My reason is that if you're The LumberJock you have the *passion* for woodworking. And if you have passion and desire to improve you can really create stunning and creative pieces. That's also the reason for having one of the categories called Best Creativity. I don't know about you but I think that even the "part-time" woodworker can make truly creative piece if he can think outside the box.

We can definitely discuss the addition of other categories in the future.. but right know I don't think we would have too many entries in some very specialized ones. On th eother hand, creativity can be achieved in cabinets, tables, carvings etc. Hope you get my point - same with the Best Craftsmanship.

And bringing even more categories to separate pros and amateurs would just add to confusion. Plus how would we verify the status of each.. that can very easily lead to some arguments etc. I'd rather keep it simple and focused.

That's my 3 cents


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

clean and simple - just like this entire site! 
Everyone is welcome and treated as an equal - just like this entire site! (I definitely feel it, anyway) -
I haven't heard anyone say anything that makes them sound like they feel they are better than me - just more experience.
And, wouldn't it be great if I planned on entering the next contest and put all of my efforts into a project to make it the absolute best thing that I could ever do. 
You guys like competition (hmmm remembering a conversation about "word count")-well, here's the ultimate competition.

Stick to your beliefs, Martin.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Debbie. You nailed it.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry, Cabinetman; looks like Martin overruled your decision! We'll expect to see an entry within the next 24 hours.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

A professional is anyone who has sold their goods or services for money. So if we've made as much as 1 penny for anything that we've done with wood, we're a professional.

I would not expect a thing if it puts his health in jeopardy


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

If you are worried about getting beat, then I understand your decision to not be included.

Bring it on,
Mark

P.S. (don't include that mahogany bar though). Actually, it is incredible, great work.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Just to make my points clear.. I don't want any LumberJock to not enter the Awards because of am-pro dilemma. Simply, there is no one. But if there are other reasons that prevent you to enter the projects then I'm sure everybody here will perfectly understand it. See.. this contest is just one pleasant site's extension - it's not the core.

But believe me - in a couple of years, each LumberJock would find the winter and summer quite boring without our Awards


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Another take on what Dennis said - consider this, artists never win at Pictionary.

I'd rather see how I rate against the best, (if not everybody) rather than just those of us left over after the pros, (and well seasoned among us) excuse themselves.

I'd rather bring my A-game, but come in third against the best, rather than win because the returning champ was out sick.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 11, 2007)

Come on now cabinate man, lets see what you have…I entered my little side table and I know I'll do poorly…now if there was a first projects category I may have a shot…still serioulsy you need to enter


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

HEY, ARENT YOU PEOPLE READING?

HE SAID HE HAS A WEAK HEART AND CAN'T HANDLE THE STRESS.

GET OFF HIS NECK!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*cr1:* Looks like the stress finally did him in! He hasn't posted in 639 days, maybe he's in that heavenly professional cabinet shop in the sky…


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

cr1 & poopiekat -

You did notice (I hope) that the last post in this thread was almost five years ago. - lol


----------



## cabinetman (Jan 21, 2007)

I ain't dead yet.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

This is better than articles in the paper! I love most of the topics n this forum for that reason. I don't have much to add but I like to get in any contest just to show- win and place are not important to me.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Cabinetman, Mike Marvel, passed away 9-3-14...*

He was a great man…

He was my longest Best Internet Friend…

We will miss him a lot…


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Okay Cabinetman time to man-up. Show us your best stuff, and I don't care if you lose sleep , but please ,please, don't forget to walk your dogs.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*exelectrician... did you read the Previous post?*


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Joe … I am sorry. I skimmed over your post. I feel like a complete fool.


----------



## lan04 (Oct 21, 2012)

well said


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

exelectrician… That's OK… You're not a fool…

I'm probably the FOOL for posting it here… I started a New thread more On Topic… Better now… I think…


----------

